
Yeloha Brings Solar into the Sharing Economy - amitrosner
http://spectrum.ieee.org/at-work/start-ups/startup-profile-yeloha-brings-solar-into-the-sharing-economy/?utm_campaign=hackernews
======
Eliana
About time! As a fan of the sharing economy for both transportation and
hospitality, never really thought that solar was in the cards- (guess I always
pictured a single house with panels not a shared/subscription model-
interesting to know it is something available to me). Cool find.

------
staceyOliver
This seems to solve a lot of typical issues I've found with trying to go solar
(particularly for those of us who rent apartments like me). Love that this
company is changing things and is part of the sharing economy - people love
this concept. Very interested in trying this out.

~~~
Barbara17
I feel the same way, provides a useful tool to those of us who previously did
not have access to solar, im also an apartment dweller)Have a friend who was
one of their early adapters and loves it.

------
omerra
This is pretty cool, you can go solar fully online, even without a suitable
roof.

------
BenAndJerry
Just a matter of time before the big power utilities put an end to this

~~~
amitrosner
Some utilities resist these new models that empower consumers. But others
embrace change. For example, utility Green Mountain Power just announced
adopting the Solar Sharing Network: [http://www.fastcoexist.com/3051271/in-
vermont-a-forward-thin...](http://www.fastcoexist.com/3051271/in-vermont-a-
forward-thinking-utility-is-helping-customers-share-solar-power)

